# DO YOU LIVE IN NEW ZEALAND? Please consider participating in our study!



## sdut081 (Jun 21, 2017)

Do you suffer from either:

*-Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)*

*-Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS)*

*-Fibromyalgia*

or

*-Rheumatoid Arthritis (RA)?*

My name is Sonali Dutt and I am a Masters student at the University of Auckland in New Zealand. As part of my Master's thesis I am conducting a study looking at the non-medical variables that may be associated with the above conditions. We are looking for participants who have one of the above four conditions to fill out a 20-25minute questionnaire. All* participants can enter a draw to win one of ten $100 vouchers from their choice of either Westfield, MTA or Countdown!*

If you live in New Zealand, are 18 years of age or older, suffer from either IBS, CFS, Fibromyalgia or RA, fluent in English and interested in participating then please contact us on:

email: [email protected]aucklanduni.ac.nz

phone: (09) 373 7599 ext. 81640

Please note,* all participants must live in New Zealand* and be able to provide a New Zealand address to go into the draw to win a voucher.

Thank you!


----------

